# Stuff I do when I'm not doing other stuff



## Dr Midnight (Mar 27, 2002)

...meaning freelance art. Here's the common low ogre from Hackmaster:


----------



## Dr Midnight (Mar 27, 2002)

second try...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 27, 2002)

Thats cool! never enough blood and slpattering heads in rpg art!


----------



## Painfully (Mar 27, 2002)

I'm sure somebody must have already seen this one but I thought I would promote it here.


----------



## Raduin_Nimblegrund (Mar 29, 2002)

Ow.


----------



## Upper_Krust (Mar 29, 2002)

Doc that is amazing! 

Is it all computer generated?


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 29, 2002)

That's wonderful!


----------



## Dr Midnight (Mar 29, 2002)

I pencil and ink on paper, then scan it in and color using a program called painter.

Here's another one from the same batch- this one's the Weregoat.


----------



## J'quan (Mar 29, 2002)

Awesome.  Painter, as in the old Fractal Design Painter program?

Great quote, in your .sig as well.  Gotta love the Maiden


----------



## Bandeeto (Mar 30, 2002)

Love the pictures, Doc!  

"Weregoat?"

"There goat! There castle!" 

I'll be headed towards the latter.


----------



## Breakstone (Mar 30, 2002)

...woah...

That's quite the ogre, Doc...

Protecting his barrel o' ale as any good ogre would do!

And that weregoat is great!


----------



## Dr Midnight (Apr 2, 2002)

another...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 3, 2002)

Great stuff, Doc M, but what in the name of tenticaled insects is the stirge looking thing? It's not a stirge is it?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 3, 2002)

Great stuff, Doc M, love the weregoat,but what in the name of tenticaled insects is the stirge looking thing? It's not a stirge is it?

Whoops, guess thats the infamous double post in effect!


----------



## Dr Midnight (Apr 3, 2002)

It's a yellow narwasp.

Here's another one, from a project I'm working on (not Hackmaster...):


----------



## Gospog (Apr 4, 2002)

Doc M,

Great stuff!  I espescially like the Narwasp.

Have you tried any Cthulhu-type stuff?  The tentacles on the Narwasp are great!

Tom


----------



## madriel (Apr 9, 2002)

More?


----------



## (contact) (Apr 17, 2002)

Wow.  Who knew?  I'm going to have to bring the ruckus.

These are really nice, Dr.


----------



## hong (Apr 17, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *It's a yellow narwasp.
> 
> Here's another one, from a project I'm working on (not Hackmaster...): *




Nice! I just have one question, though. What is that ... bulge ... on the statue's ... crotch?


----------



## Dr Midnight (Apr 30, 2002)

Not great quality, represents about an hour's worth of work


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 30, 2002)

Dr. Midnight, you wouldn't want to earn some money with those darn great pics you make?
We are looking for artists in our psionics project. Check out the thread on this forum, it has more info.


----------



## Breakstone (May 5, 2002)

Heh. Ewok Jedi...


----------



## Dr Midnight (May 13, 2002)




----------



## KidCthulhu (May 15, 2002)

I'll take a guess on the bottom one.  Swamp Thing?


----------



## Dr Midnight (May 15, 2002)

You guess-ee right. I loves the Alan Moore Swamp Thing books... Some of the best comics you'll ever read.

The one on top is... I dunno. An exercise in colors and smushy paint styles.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 15, 2002)

"The one on top is... I dunno. An exercise in colors and smushy paint styles."



Either that or it's that world famous andriod from classic marvel, The Superadaptiod!!


----------



## madriel (May 26, 2002)

Not great quality he says.  Sheesh.  Doc, do you have any idea of how many of us couldn't do something hakf as good as your Ewok Jedi with a hundred hours of work.  Harrumph.  Some people.


----------



## Eric Lofgren (May 29, 2002)

*Very nice stuff*

Hey man, awesome work. The looseness in your style is too cool. We actually shared some pages in a couple Hacklopedia books. Cool to see you here, so I thought I'd sign on myself.


Eric


----------



## Dr Midnight (May 30, 2002)

Hey man yourself- I bummed around your page a bit, and your stuff is terrific! I loved your vehicles the most- specifically, the Hoover and the Biplane. 

I feel kinda shoddy now, because if you've looked through the Hacklopedia, you've seen some of my stuff that's a little more cheesed out. Oh well.

Here's something new for you people, plus look for my art on the cover of Asgard #6 soon. 

This one's called "GoblinDragon"


----------



## Dr Midnight (May 30, 2002)

...


----------



## Eric Lofgren (May 31, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *Hey man yourself- I bummed around your page a bit, and your stuff is terrific! I loved your vehicles the most- specifically, the Hoover and the Biplane.*



Thanks for the compliment. I really need a chance to do more vehicle design. I love doing that stuff. 



> *I feel kinda shoddy now, because if you've looked through the Hacklopedia, you've seen some of my stuff that's a little more cheesed out. Oh well.*




Don't sweat the small stuff. I feel the same way about what I did for those books. Still, I managed to do a couple gooders. Actually, overall, we all did some nice artwork in those books.



> *Here's something new for you people, plus look for my art on the cover of Asgard #6 soon.
> 
> This one's called "GoblinDragon" *




Now this is pretty cool. Just like everything else you've been posting here. Very strong work. Definitely would like to see more.


Eric


----------



## Dr Midnight (Jun 6, 2002)

another:


----------



## Krug (Jun 6, 2002)

Not bad.


----------



## Malessa (Jun 6, 2002)

You have some great art, i love what you can do with color.  Most of my drawings are plain black and white sketches.  I have paintshop pro, but still fooling around learning how to use it, I end up doing more damage than good, therefore I stick to black and white sketches........Awesome work though, can't wait to see more.


----------



## madriel (Jun 7, 2002)

Very nice.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Jun 12, 2002)

Another picture of my ewok Jedi:


----------



## Dr Midnight (Jun 12, 2002)

"Meeting at the Gulthias Tree"


----------



## Patrick-S&S (Jun 12, 2002)

Holy crap!!!

This is one of the moodiest color illustrations I have ever seen period, and I am a medieval freak so this is not normally my kind of art. Is this for some sort of publication?


----------



## Dr Midnight (Jun 13, 2002)

Thanks- and nosir, it's something I wizzled up over my lunch break today. Painting programs are fun.


----------



## Patrick-S&S (Jun 13, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *Thanks- and nosir, it's something I wizzled up over my lunch break today. Painting programs are fun. *




What? I would pay handsomely for stuff like this. Are you taking submissions/work? If so how do I contact you?


----------



## Dr Midnight (Jun 13, 2002)

Why YESSSS, I am currently accepting submissions. Mail me at tom@risoftsystems.com, big boy... *wink*!


----------



## Malessa (Jun 14, 2002)

You rock!!

Your work never ceases to amaze me..


----------



## Dr Midnight (Jun 24, 2002)

here's an edited version of an old classic, newly colored...


----------



## thalmin (Jun 25, 2002)

Doc, I was with you until that ewok one.  
(Art good, subject brings up baaaad image. Don't let Lucas see it, please!)


----------



## Dr Midnight (Jul 5, 2002)

Bump, to overcome the Castlewalls siege.


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Jul 8, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *here's an edited version of an old classic, newly colored... *




Dude!  DA** you and your coloring skills.  Me and computermajiggers don't cooperate very well, but you, you bi*** slap these programs across their cantankerous little bums and say ," Mwahahaha!  You will obey me and come out perfectly!  Now dance my loyal puppet!"  *le sigh* 

Very pretty work.  Keep it up.


----------



## Malessa (Jul 8, 2002)

I'm with her you are an amazing artist Dr M.

I'm on edge of seat here, thirsting for the next image you post!
*waits patiently*


----------



## Dr Midnight (Jul 8, 2002)

Thanks!

Here's another one, juuuust because Malessa's life won't be complete until she sees it. Bianca, this one's also digitally painted.

This is my interpretation of a Wight.


----------



## Malessa (Jul 8, 2002)

*falls off chair with glee*

Seriously, your imagination and talent with color is untouchable!!  If it weren't for my husbands campaign, don't know if and when I would have picked up a pencil again.  I found that I lack the insperation that some take for granted, but when prompted, I seem to do ok. 
 It is starting to get a little easier for me on each picture i draw, as well as not taking me as LONG!  I still need to work on shading and creating an action of some sort.  I'm still a long ways away from color, me thinks. 
I would like to know where you get your insperation from and how long does it take you to form it into art?  Reason I'm asking is that before I draw, I see from a list from campaign creatures and characters, choose one, read discription, then look through real life photos in magazines and science books and go from there.  Love to draw, but lack creation.....*oh the pain*
  Ok now, ready for your next picture.....tee hee


----------



## Darraketh (Jul 8, 2002)

*Shiver runs up my spine*

Doc that last pic has a mindless evilness about it. Sort of like "I'm going to rip your face off and move on to the next victim."


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jul 12, 2002)

Dr M, I'm sooooo wishing that I hadn't looked at your thread before considering posting some of my pictures. I'm sooooo wishing that 

Really nice stuff here. Really nice. Were-goat doesn't sound threatening, but your picture... zowie!


----------



## Sami Perkele (Jul 12, 2002)

You got some amazing work here man, keep it up!


----------



## (contact) (Jul 13, 2002)

Damn, dude.  Looove the wight.  I take back all that mess I was talking about your mama.  Or your aunt, whichever.  Or I guess she's technically both.

But anyway, I take it back.  Great work all around.


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jul 14, 2002)

I like yer pics. The ewok jedi is very amusing and the chick with the ray gun is darn cool. Keep up the good work...


----------



## feeb (Jul 15, 2002)

you got some snazzy stuff there, midnight. i like your heavy inks. i also like when you go crazy with character and motion.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Jul 25, 2002)

For some reason, ENworld's not letting me upload any files. No matter how small I make it, it's always "too big". 

This is a digital painting I did based upon my campaign. If it were to have a movie poster, it'd look something like this... with room for a logo, of course. 




The campaign can be read here.


----------



## Malessa (Jul 25, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *For some reason, ENworld's not letting me upload any files. No matter how small I make it, it's always "too big".
> 
> By the way... to post your picture if it's hosted on Yahoo... view the picture in Yahoo photos, then right click on it and select "Properties". The picture's URL will show up. Just copy/paste it into the window that comes up when you hit the IMG button.  Been happening to all of us.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr Midnight (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## Dr Midnight (Jul 26, 2002)

Check it out...
http://www.Dr-Midnight.com


----------



## Malessa (Jul 26, 2002)

Nice website.  I'll be sure to visit it often for your current updates in art and what nots.....Goodluck!


----------



## Ds Da Man (Jul 27, 2002)

Ummm.......Hey Doc, the chick looks like my wife. You haven't been in Indiana lately have you? Just teasin', although it does look like my wife. Great stuff, can't wait for the website.


----------



## Malessa (Aug 21, 2002)

I know your a busy guy and all, but I think I can speak for everyone, when I say "WE WANT TO SEE MORE!"


----------



## Dr Midnight (Aug 21, 2002)

Hey, you asked for it-
Inspired by EEEEVIL:





----------------------------------------------------------
Character portrait commission:




----------------------------------------------------------
Inspired by Manowar:




----------------------------------------------------------
Inspired by Highlander:




----------------------------------------------------------
There you go. I'm VERY close to putting up a new web gallery with updated images. There's a lot of stuff I've got that the web hasn't seen yet.


----------



## Malessa (Aug 21, 2002)

Bring it on!


----------



## Magic Rub (Aug 22, 2002)

More Dr. MORE!!!!!!!!!!!


(I love this thread)


----------



## Dr Midnight (Aug 22, 2002)

----------------------------------------------------------




----------------------------------------------------------




----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Sialia (Aug 22, 2002)

more, more more, please.

Whee. I love your stuff.

Except for the puking one.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Aug 23, 2002)

My two most recent pieces:




-------------------------------------------




(this one is in honor of Lox Lumley from the Unusual Heroes story hour)


----------



## Malessa (Aug 23, 2002)

Gots a question fer you.......When do you think you'll have your website completed.  You were off to a great start, but when I checked last, it was still under construction??  Or am I mistaken?


----------



## Dr Midnight (Sep 26, 2002)




----------



## Malessa (Sep 27, 2002)

Another impressive piece Doc!  You definately inspire me!


----------

